# Interested in getting my c36



## Bantamben (Jul 20, 2011)

I worked as a plumber for 4 years back in my early 20's I ended up changing trades to electrical went thru a union apprenticeship program and got my California journeyman license. My question is I want to apply for my c36 I have no proof of working as a plumber other than the fact the owner of the company I worked for will sign for it. The problem is although he has been doing plumbing full time for 20 years he never got his license he applied once but never finished it. Will my application get denied or do I have a chance
Thank you. Aaron


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

hell of i know...call the state plumbing dept and ask

round here you need a licensed master to plumber to sign for your apprentice card then jorney test then master....


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A California license in anything is worthless outside of California, so you really need to contact the licensing agency.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Four years plus as a journeyman w/verifiable experience.


----------



## zeza1609 (Jul 19, 2011)

You need a licensed plumbing company to sign your experience 4 years as a journeyman, call the cslb....

the test is hard so i would suggest to get upc classes from harbor oc in long beach


----------



## Sharkbiter (Mar 3, 2011)

Its California, just put an ad on Craigs list, and start plumbing. I really dont get the c36, contractors and plumbing contractors are usually different animals. You would think that the state with the toughest rules on the environment, would want plumbers doing plumbing. I guess it is ok to pollute the water, but you better have california emmisons on you car.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Sharkbiter said:


> Its California, just put an ad on Craigs list, and start plumbing. I really dont get the c36, contractors and plumbing contractors are usually different animals. You would think that the state with the toughest rules on the environment, would want plumbers doing plumbing. I guess it is ok to pollute the water, but you better have california emmisons on you car.


WTF are you talking about?? Or do you even know??

To the OP: Whoever signs your work documentation, if it's a Contractor, must put down their License Number on the form. Unfortunately, if your buddy wasn't licensed, it probably won't fly.
And if you intend to do Contracting work in California, you will need a California State Contractors License. California only has reciprocal agreements with two states, so yes, a California license is pretty much only good in California. Same for any other state that actually has licensing, inspections, and building codes. Unfortunately, some retired old hillbillies from the midwest are scared of Californians and Mexicans and like to take it out on whoever posts here from California. It's best just to ignore them.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

A.T.C. said:


> WTF are you talking about?? Or do you even know??
> 
> YEA like he said:clap::clap:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A.T.C. said:


> WTF are you talking about?? Or do you even know??
> 
> To the OP: Whoever signs your work documentation, if it's a Contractor, must put down their License Number on the form. Unfortunately, if your buddy wasn't licensed, it probably won't fly.
> And if you intend to do Contracting work in California, you will need a California State Contractors License. California only has reciprocal agreements with two states, so yes, a California license is pretty much only good in California. Same for any other state that actually has licensing, inspections, and building codes. Unfortunately, some retired old hillbillies from the midwest are scared of Californians and Mexicans and like to take it out on whoever posts here from California. It's best just to ignore them.


How is it possible for the midwest, which has no mountains to speak of, could have hillbilly's?

But then again I should consider the source, some GC from Taxifornia that had to go to a plumbers forum to ask for answers on a material that he claims to be qualified to install.


----------

